# Colt Age of flight 1911?



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello, I came across a Colt 1911 Age of Flight 1911 today and I was wondering if anyone had any info or details on this weapon. It said 1 of 500 on the guns engraving. I'll be listening


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know how useful this might be to you, but Greg Martin Auctions sold one of those in March 2009. The winning bid was $1265. Here's the listing for it, along with a few pictures: Greg Martin Auctions - Lot #630 - ***Boxed Excellent Colt Government Model Age of Flight 75th Anniversary Special Issue Pistol, 1 of 500, with Factory Letter

The pistol in that auction was said to be the exact gun used by Colt for display purposes.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------

